# No Face (Spirited Away)



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok! my recient photobucket fail has made me realize it has been far too long since i posted my work. as i have not been able to build anything serious for a while (that i have pics of anyway) i thought I'd dig up some pictures of previous works, hitherto only seen by people who actually looked through my photobucket^^

and so...

No Face









who can forget that loveable lonely soul that only wants a friend...and something to eat...


















he was in fact my first stalk-around, constructed of cheap costume fabric, PVC, a backpack, felt, packing tape, a punch bowl, and sheer force of will.

here "he" is eating the head of a con goer, to give you a size reference the guy is about 5' 9"








i was in fact so dedicated to this that i used my own mouth to work the mouth, biting a hair clippy on a string around my neck. 








you'd be amazed how much free [email protected]#& you can get if they can put it in the monster's mouth (go wild with that one, Sickie, i've heard it all)

believe it or not it was my first forum inspired prop ever. well you know what they say about madness--it's catching


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

It IS catching! I like that sneaky mouth on it.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I've seen this costume made a couple of times, but NEVER with the mouth in the middle. Good job


----------

